# Best Place To Get Watch Capacitors ( Gc920)



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Everybody

Does anyone Know Where to purchase capacitors for Solar powered or kinetic type watches?. I am trying to find,in the Uk if poss, a replacement item, it is a GC920 with spot welded connectors on the back, its brand name (battery) isnt immediatly obvious but it has a capital A uppermost and is rated at 2.4 volts, I know that Renata are sinonimous with this sort of thing.

I have extracted it from a watch called a Bellini Solar 2000,as a "nothing to loose" type repair project for a family member.It has a japanese mov`t designated as V122A and further inscribed SHIOJIRI Ltd.

Sorry for no pix but have had to garner this info by peering down my Rollei projector lens! The watch is pretty decent quality with nice crystal and casing finish hence a worthwhile job. Any help from forum members will be warmly recieved & with gratitude.

Many thanks Jezz


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Have a look in the electric watch section of the forum. I believe that there is a battery/cell cross reference in there somewhere.

I'll have a squint myself and get back soon.

EDIT

Small Battery Co London???

2nd EDIT

Sorry - out of stock!

Looks like a US search perhaps??

mike


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Is it just the battery? If so, Amazon UK have a Panasonic GC920 one listed as in stock-from a German seller.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

jezz59 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> Does anyone Know Where to purchase capacitors for Solar powered or kinetic type watches?. I am trying to find,in the Uk if poss, a replacement item, it is a GC920 with spot welded connectors on the back, its brand name (battery) isnt immediatly obvious but it has a capital A uppermost and is rated at 2.4 volts, I know that Renata are sinonimous with this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Cousins Materials house, do capacitors etc.

You could also try to google replacement capacitors or watch parts. Has RLT not got them ?.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

That would be a hatori/seiko movement, cap is Â£7.75+vat+postage from cousins UK as mentioned by eddyW above, hope that helps

should look like this


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

wookie said:


> That would be a hatori/seiko movement, cap is Â£7.75+vat+postage from cousins UK as mentioned by eddyW above, hope that helps
> 
> should look like this


Thanks very much for this, it is exactly the same type of connection arrangement as the one i am hoping to replace, this is seriously appreciated!! by the way, - seriosly impressed with your Knowledge re jap mov`ts!

High 5- Jezz


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

EddyW said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody
> ...


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

EddyW said:


> jezz59 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everybody
> ...


Thanks very much for these pointers, Im mid week involved with my employment, but you have given me some leads to investigate at the weekend.

Many Thanks Big time - Jezz


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Is it just the battery? If so, Amazon UK have a Panasonic GC920 one listed as in stock-from a German seller.


Hi thanks very much for your reply, this is a very hopefull path to pursue, I had actuallly noticed this on the internet and noticed that this cap is rated at 3Volts, i dont have a clue if this is important or not but nevertheless its nice to know that something is out there.

Regards Jezz


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

No problem jezz, make sure you use plastic tweezers to handle the cap once you have it to avoid damage to it,

good luck with your repair

wookie



jezz59 said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a hatori/seiko movement, cap is Â£7.75+vat+postage from cousins UK as mentioned by eddyW above, hope that helps
> ...


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

tixntox said:


> Have a look in the electric watch section of the forum. I believe that there is a battery/cell cross reference in there somewhere.
> 
> I'll have a squint myself and get back soon.
> 
> ...


Hi , thanks for your efforts, much obliged


----------

